# Got my mom involved!



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

She bought an aquarium for her goldfish to live in this winter. She was'nt using it so....................


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

right side shot


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Is that a 55 gallon? Thats really awesome. nice looking fry.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

You live with your mom?


----------



## BootyBandit (Aug 29, 2004)

LMFAO mamas boy :rasp:

j/k :laugh:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

3xtacie said:


> You live with your mom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do also right?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Slim said:


> Is that a 55 gallon? Thats really awesome. nice looking fry.
> [snapback]1177584[/snapback]​


Yes it's a 55. You should see it today, it has another divider in it now! It has 2-3 inch fish(3), 1-1.5 inch (50-75), and 1/2 -3/4 inch(2-300)! She has even sepparated them for me! What a mom!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

3xtacie said:


> You live with your mom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just have fry there! I own multiple houses, and even have a house just for my fish! Ask Kevin/soldat , he came and saw my collection. So no mamma's boy here.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

damn them fry look cool i would love to raise baby p,s respect dude


----------

